# Refusing drunk riders?



## Paulhale70 (Oct 26, 2015)

Can I refuse an overly drunk PAX and it not reflect badly on my ratting?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes. You can refuse anyone for any reason you choose.

Lock doors. Speak to passengers through open passenger window. Never start trip until you have decided you want to give the ride and everyone is in. If you don't like anything, drunk, not listening, complaining, too many pax, whatever, don't let them in or ask them to exit.

As long as you DID NOT start trip, they can't rate you.

Beware of the soberish friendly person waiting at the curb because they may be carrying someone out of the bar behind them. Sometimes just to dump them on you. That's why you do NOT start trip until everyone is loaded.


----------



## Paulhale70 (Oct 26, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Yes. You can refuse anyone for any reason you choose.
> 
> Lock doors. Speak to passengers through open passenger window. Never start trip until you have decided you want to give the ride and everyone is in. If you don't like anything, drunk, not listening, complaining, too many pax, whatever, don't let them in or ask them to exit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip --


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

I


Paulhale70 said:


> Can I refuse an overly drunk PAX and it not reflect badly on my ratting?


I refuse up to 4 pax every day, if they look sketch, drunk, dirty or any other safety concern I will drive away. I don't have to explain anything g to pax just a simple "cancel".


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Paulhale70 said:


> Can I refuse an overly drunk PAX and it not reflect badly on my ratting?


Of course. All you need to to is make the determination of denial before starting the trip. Tell the pax you're refusing him/her, then drive away. The prospective pax will then cancel and will have zero effect on you. But if you've already started the trip, then you're going to get dinged.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

The problem is you don't always know when they're drunk. I picked up two teenage girls at a middle school the other night at 8:30. They looked to be about 18, definitely not students at the school. It was a six mile ride, and at first I thought it was kind of odd that the girls weren't chatting. Teen girls are always chatting. Then I noticed a faint smell of Vodka in the car and I looked in the rear view mirror to see the one girl slumped over in her seat. Then I heard it... the little burping and gulping sounds somebody makes before they toss their cookies. I couldn't just stop and kick them out because this stretch of highway was literally in the middle of nowhere. So I just crossed my fingers and stepped on the gas to get her home as quickly as possible. I rated a 3 after dropping them off, and ended my shift because I was near home. Later that night I got back in the car and I definitely smelled vomit. I went over the back with a fine tooth comb and couldn't find anything. So I wiped every surface down and sprayed some air freshener and let the car air out overnight. But there was no way I could possibly have seen that coming.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Coachman said:


> The problem is you don't always know when they're drunk. I picked up two teenage girls at a middle school the other night at 8:30. They looked to be about 18, definitely not students at the school. It was a six mile ride, and at first I thought it was kind of odd that the girls weren't chatting. Teen girls are always chatting. Then I noticed a faint smell of Vodka in the car and I looked in the rear view mirror to see the one girl slumped over in her seat. Then I heard it... the little burping and gulping sounds somebody makes before they toss their cookies. I couldn't just stop and kick them out because this stretch of highway was literally in the middle of nowhere. So I just crossed my fingers and stepped on the gas to get her home as quickly as possible. I rated a 3 after dropping them off, and ended my shift because I was near home. Later that night I got back in the car and I definitely smelled vomit. I went over the back with a fine tooth comb and couldn't find anything. So I wiped every surface down and sprayed some air freshener and let the car air out overnight. But there was no way I could possibly have seen that coming.


Oh man - that's graphic. Bummer of a fare, to be sure. No puke, though, huh? You kind of dodged a bullet. I seem to be getting the ear shattering loud, obnoxious sorority betties from AZ State lately. No pukers...yet. But smelly, loud, and obnoxious was all I was encountering a couple Fridays ago during some Fall Formal. My car reeked of cheap booze and crappy perfume for the entire weekend. My son, who drives that car more than I do, was none to impressed. He had to explain to his girlfriend why his car smelled of perfume on Saturday. Although I was miffed, I did find my son's ire a little humorous. So, on Sunday I let him take the hotrod out of storage. He drove all day with the top down and all was right with the world.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

Somehow I went 60000 fares over many years with a heavy bar business and had less than 20 or so toss their cookies, Usually they made it to the window or opened the door ontime (with my help)

There is such a thing as a professional Drunk, They just don't loose their cookies like the college kids do.

A hose and vacuum at the car wash do wonders on a 12 year old police car. 

Never did manage to get over 20 bucks cleanup fee for these things... Arguments galore... uber is much better on this issue

Took almost all drunk comers, (I mean drinking, DUI's.... that's much of what cabs/uber exists for) but not so stoned to be dragged out by the bartender and patrons. (sucked dry of tips and then dumped on you to solve their problem.) How thoughtful they thought to call me.

CC


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Once I was pinged to a local bar. This guy , stumbling drunk, came to my car and I thought it was my fare. He says "Thank God you're here. George is drunk and needs to go home". I look back and see George sitting on the ground. He is so drunk that two people trying to help him up can't move him. I then found out they had no intention of going home with him. They just wanted to dump him in my car. I told them he needed to go to a hospital to be evaluated for alcohol poisoning and left.
Like I'm going to carry a 200+ pounder from the car to his house and take liability for leaving him there, all for a f-ing $3 profit.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Once I was pinged to a local bar. This guy , stumbling drunk, came to my car and I thought it was my fare. He says "Thank God you're here. George is drunk and needs to go home". I look back and see George sitting on the ground. He is so drunk that two people trying to help him up can't move him. I then found out they had no intention of going home with him. They just wanted to dump him in my car. I told them he needed to go to a hospital to be evaluated for alcohol poisoning and left.
> Like I'm going to carry a 200+ pounder from the car to his house and take liability for leaving him there, all for a f-ing $3 profit.


Why do so many people think that a livery vehicle is a dumping ground for drunken sots? You definitely did the right thing.


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Why do so many people think that a livery vehicle is a dumping ground for drunken sots? You definitely did the right thing.


Why do people think that flushing prescription medications down the toilet is a smart idea? Municipal water treatment systems can't filter out those meds and we all get dosed.

Basically, people think out of sight means out of mind so get the person out of sight ASAP.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Uberwagoner said:


> Why do people think that flushing prescription medications down the toilet is a smart idea? Municipal water treatment systems can't filter out those meds and we all get dosed.
> 
> Basically, people think out of sight means out of mind so get the person out of sight ASAP.


You make an excellent point.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Just pull up to any dark street and tell them " here you go" by the time they get out and realize they are not on their right street you'll be long gone.


----------



## hawaiizeke (Dec 5, 2015)

Had a passenger early this morning. Picked him up in a neighborhood he had no place being. Knew he was intoxicated and hard to understand, but what I did not know was he was so drunk he had no idea what address he was going to. I finally coaxed an address out of him, and it turned out to be a bar downtown that was closed. He then gave me another address like 10 miles away. I am getting annoyed at this point, but don't want to leave the guy in the middle of nowhere. He has no phone. Apparently someone just called Uber and left him. he can't remember where his apartment is. Keeps giving me names that are unintelligible. I'm basically doing this for free at this point. he keeps trying to give me a credit card. But I just don't want to dump him somewhere in 42 degree weather. Finally he remembers his apartment name. We get there, I drop him off, write it off as a learning experience and prepare to leave. He returns. No one answered the door. I am right back where I started. He tries the gate intercom. It's his girlfriend's apartment, he says. No one picks up. I let him use my phone to call whoever. Nothing. I am really pissed at this point. Finally he just says it's OK to leave and I take off. What are we supposed to do in this kind of a situation? Call the cops, take him to a hotel, an all-night restaurant. I still don't know how I could have handled it better. he's not being nasty or anything, I felt sorry for him. Where does the responsibility lie?


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Once I was pinged to a local bar. This guy , stumbling drunk, came to my car and I thought it was my fare. He says "Thank God you're here. George is drunk and needs to go home". I look back and see George sitting on the ground. He is so drunk that two people trying to help him up can't move him. I then found out they had no intention of going home with him. They just wanted to dump him in my car. I told them he needed to go to a hospital to be evaluated for alcohol poisoning and left.
> Like I'm going to carry a 200+ pounder from the car to his house and take liability for leaving him there, all for a f-ing $3 profit.


Lmfaoooooo

Smart man, sadly their are drivers on here that will risk everything for 2$ tip


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

hawaiizeke said:


> Had a passenger early this morning. Picked him up in a neighborhood he had no place being. Knew he was intoxicated and hard to understand, but what I did not know was he was so drunk he had no idea what address he was going to. I finally coaxed an address out of him, and it turned out to be a bar downtown that was closed. He then gave me another address like 10 miles away. I am getting annoyed at this point, but don't want to leave the guy in the middle of nowhere. He has no phone. Apparently someone just called Uber and left him. he can't remember where his apartment is. Keeps giving me names that are unintelligible. I'm basically doing this for free at this point. he keeps trying to give me a credit card. But I just don't want to dump him somewhere in 42 degree weather. Finally he remembers his apartment name. We get there, I drop him off, write it off as a learning experience and prepare to leave. He returns. No one answered the door. I am right back where I started. He tries the gate intercom. It's his girlfriend's apartment, he says. No one picks up. I let him use my phone to call whoever. Nothing. I am really pissed at this point. Finally he just says it's OK to leave and I take off. What are we supposed to do in this kind of a situation? Call the cops, take him to a hotel, an all-night restaurant. I still don't know how I could have handled it better. he's not being nasty or anything, I felt sorry for him. Where does the responsibility lie?


Just leave his ass anywhere. Apparently he's a moron and his friends don't g a f either so f him. If he's not being sloppy or if he passes out just keep driving in circles


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Just leave his ass anywhere. Apparently he's a moron and his friends don't g a f either so f him. If he's not being sloppy or if he passes out just keep driving in circles


Ya know, I really like the idea of driving aimlessly with the rider passed out. Why not? If they can't tell you where they want to go and they didn't input an address, at least you're providing a safe, warm car to sleep in. In that case, why not just spend the night driving? Sure, there's a record of your trip, but there is also your side of the story that the pax was too confused to give coherent directions. So what if it took three hours and $175 to finally get him home? It's not your problem and you did him the courtesy of not letting him freeze or get mugged. A driver who does this should get a commendation from the pax's AA sponsor.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Just pull up to any dark street and tell them " here you go" by the time they get out and realize they are not on their right street you'll be long gone.


Good stuff!!!


----------

